# Topics > Robotics > Unclassified robots >  Sil-Bot, Robocare, Korea Institute of Science and Technology (KIST), Seoul, Korea

## Airicist

Developers:

Robocare, KIST-affiliated company specializing in robotics

Center for Intelligent Robotics

Home pages:

robocare.co.kr/pages/product03.php

----------


## Airicist

SIL-BOT's Tango Dance 

Uploaded on Dec 1, 2010

----------


## Airicist

Published on May 29, 2014

Sil-Bot-3

----------


## Airicist

Published on Mar 22, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Published on Jul 1, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Published on Jun 30, 2015

----------


## Airicist

SILBOT3 solutions

Published on Jul 6, 2015

----------


## Airicist

SILBOT3 SW+SDK

Published on Jul 6, 2015

----------

